# RCI points for all inclusives



## JWG (Mar 8, 2009)

I am a Newbie looking to buy points.  Will 50,000 RCI pts. buy 1 week at a nice all inclusive resort in Mexico in Feb.?  I realize it depends which resort, how many bedrooms, etc. but I am looking to buy and saw an add for around this many pts. to purchase with MF around $500.  Also what would the RCI charges be to use these pts to buy 1 week in say Mexico?  Thank you all for any help you can give.  Jim


----------



## Conan (Mar 8, 2009)

Leaving aside the question of whether all-inclusives are worth what they charge, here's some of what's currently available in RCI Points, 1 BR or larger:


Sunset Lagoon Hotel & Marina-All Inclusive  (#5237) 
Cancún, Quintana Roo, Mexico 
RCI Points Range: 45,000 - 60,500 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 2 
Check-in Date Range: 2/6/10 - 2/28/10 
All Inclusive: Mandatory 

Marina de Oro  (#1212) 
Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico 
RCI Points Range: 45,000 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range: 2/27/10 
All Inclusive: Mandatory 

RHC/Park Royal Cozumel  (#6335) 
Cozumel, Quintana Roo, Mexico 
RCI Points Range: 45,000 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range: 2/26/10 
All Inclusive: Mandatory

Casa Velas Boutique Hotel  (#8573) 
Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico 
RCI Points Range: 45,000 - 78,000 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 3 
Check-in Date Range: 2/5/10 - 2/28/10 
All Inclusive: Mandatory


----------



## JWG (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, rklein.  Very helpful!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't forget the additional daily all inclusive fees - http://ai.rci.com/
Here's the link to RCI membership and transaction fees - http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_KBResultExpanded&type=faq&id=1041


----------



## ultraswan (Mar 24, 2009)

Alwysonvac, thanks for those links.  I've found it rather confusing navigating around the RCI site.

Question: I know RCI points are exchangeable for cars, airfare, etc.  Are they able to be used toward the price of all inclusive fee?


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 25, 2009)

ultraswan said:


> Question: I know RCI points are exchangeable for cars, airfare, etc.  Are they able to be used toward the price of all inclusive fee?


No, and IMO, using points for cars, airfare, etc is not the best deal unless your points would expire.


----------

